

Maplin Sold for £85m to Rutland Partners - ChuckMcM
http://www.channelregister.co.uk/2014/06/27/maplin_rutland/?_ga=1.120694600.1183406178.1403122764

======
ChuckMcM
For US folks, these guys are kind of like Radio Shack in the US.

Something I find perplexing is that given the resurgence of the 'Maker'
market, I wonder why folks like Maplin and Radio Shack aren't able to serve
these, formerly their core customer, markets. Have they just completely
eradicated all cultural memory of how to be a 'technology' store?

